# Manual-Impuls klappt gar nicht



## Black-Under (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo Freunde,

ich versuche mich schon seit Ewigkeiten daran, dass Vorderrad mittels Manual-Impuls höher zu bekommen und länger oben zu behalten. Ich möchte keinen Manaual lernen, aber im Moment plumpst mein Vorderrad nach ein paar Zentimetern wieder runter.
Nach einem Video von Marco Brodesser habe ich versucht, das Rad nach vorne zu drücken, klappt aber auch nicht.
Aber seht selbst. Was mach ich falsch.


----------



## EmEiSieKay (4. Mai 2019)

Ich bin absolut kein Experte und kann selbst keinen langen Manual. Was mir aber auffällt, du könntest deine Fersen hinten mehr runterklappen. Das hat mir viel geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Mai 2019)

Hi.
Für mich sieht es so aus, als hättest du dabei sehr wenig Spannung im Körper.
Zum einen im Oberkörper und noch mehr fehlende Spannung in den Beinen.
Initial während des Impulses solltest du eine adäquate "Kraft-Verspannung" aufbauen (traue dich ruhig) und dann natürlich beim Halten.
Beim Halten des Manuals brauchst du eine dynamische und ausgleichende Spannung im ganzen Körper.
Das Timing der Bewegungsabläufe ist dir wahrscheinlich bekannt.

Viel Spaß beim Üben!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube dir fehlt der Impuls nach unten, du gehst einfach direkt nach hinten. Du musst das aber mit etwas Vorspannung machen, siehe hier ("that L-shape"):








Black-Under schrieb:


> dass Vorderrad mittels Manual-Impuls höher zu bekommen und länger oben zu behalten. Ich möchte keinen Manaual lernen


Was ist denn dein Ziel wenn kein Manual ? VR oben halten ohne zu treten ist ein Manual


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich versuche mich schon seit Ewigkeiten daran, dass Vorderrad mittels Manual-Impuls höher zu bekommen und länger oben zu behalten. Ich möchte keinen Manaual lernen, aber im Moment plumpst mein Vorderrad nach ein paar Zentimetern wieder runter.
> Nach einem Video von Marco Brodesser habe ich versucht, das Rad nach vorne zu drücken, klappt aber auch nicht.
> Aber seht selbst. Was mach ich falsch.


na du  hast einfach schiss,das is alles


----------



## Black-Under (4. Mai 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir fehlt der Impuls nach unten, du gehst einfach direkt nach hinten. Du musst das aber mit etwas Vorspannung machen, siehe hier ("that L-shape"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ziel ist auf dem Trail eben das Vorderrad für eine kurze Strecke oben zu halten vor allem höher zu bekommen. Zum droppen oder um lockerer über Baumstämme zu kommen.

Wenn ich mir das Video ansehen glaube ich ich nehme die Diagonale und nicht runter und dann nach hinten. Ok dann muss ich dass mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Black-Under (4. Mai 2019)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> na du  hast einfach schiss,das is alles


Das will ich nicht abstreiten.


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Video ansehen glaube ich ich nehme die Diagonale und nicht runter und dann nach hinten.



Genau das meine ich. Durch das erst-runter-dann-nach-hinten schiebst du auch gleichzeitig das Rad unter dir nach vorne bzw. dein Gewicht nach hinten --> VR wird leichter.


----------



## hardtails (4. Mai 2019)

Diese gehampel nach vor dem Sattel ist auch komplett unnötig


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht abstreiten.


such dir den richtigen gang,gewöhn dich an den punkt wo das bike nach hinten wegkippt und spring erst immer ab,dann hast da sicherheit weil du weisst wie du da reagieren musst ,danach stopp an dem punkt per bremse,fang an mit wheelie,also dabei treten, danach mach manual,also ohne treten ,das is mit noch mehr gefühl fürs bike  verbunden ,,und immer feste hintern rausstrecken,also beim manual,nich beim wheelie ...und nich mit zu weiter hose an der sattelnase hängenbleiben


----------



## Black-Under (4. Mai 2019)

Ok danke für die Anregungen, dann werde ich mal weiter üben. Ich melde mich dann noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2019)

Hätte auch gesagt Ferse runter und mehr nach hinten tief gehen...


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Mai 2019)

Das geht automatisch, wenn man den Bewegungsablauf korrekt ausführt


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Mai 2019)

So sah das bei mir auch noch vor ein paar Monaten aus. Mir war es auch nicht möglich das Vorderrad vernünftig hoch zu ziehen. Da hilft nur üben,üben,üben. Mit der richtigen Technik ist es ganz einfach das Vorderrad vernünftig zu bekommen. Die richtige Technik brauch aber seine Zeit. Viel Zeit. Beim hochziehen auch die Fersen absenken und den Impuls ohne Hektik ausführen. Klingt vielleicht komisch.Der Impuls muss unaufgeregt erfolgen.


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> gewöhn dich an den punkt wo das bike nach hinten wegkippt und spring erst immer ab,dann hast da sicherheit weil du weisst wie du da reagieren musst ,danach stopp an dem punkt per bremse,fang an mit wheelie,also dabei treten, danach mach manual,also ohne treten ,das is mit noch mehr gefühl fürs bike  verbunden ,,und immer feste hintern rausstrecken,also beim manual,nich beim wheelie ...und nich mit zu weiter hose an der sattelnase hängenbleiben





Xyz79 schrieb:


> So sah das bei mir auch noch vor ein paar Monaten aus. Mir war es auch nicht möglich das Vorderrad vernünftig hoch zu ziehen. Da hilft nur üben,üben,üben. Mit der richtigen Technik ist es ganz einfach das Vorderrad vernünftig zu bekommen. Die richtige Technik brauch aber seine Zeit. Viel Zeit. Beim hochziehen auch die Fersen absenken und den Impuls ohne Hektik ausführen. Klingt vielleicht komisch.Der Impuls muss unaufgeregt erfolgen.


so is dat


----------



## Jacoul (5. Mai 2019)

Sauber L Bewegung und nicht unten vor dem Sattel anfangen im dem Impuls. Dazu noch die Beine weiter durchdrücken bzw. das Rad nach vorne schieben.


----------



## Chainzuck (9. Mai 2019)

Besonders beim ersten manual im video ist mir aufgefallen, dass deine pedale nicht waagerecht sind. Zufall oder passiert das öfter? wenn ja achte mal drauf, so kann man schlecht die beine richtig strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (9. Mai 2019)

Hast recht, wenn ich mir das Video anschaue gehe ich vor dem Impuls mit dem linken Fuß erstmal nach unten um dann wieder nach oben zu gehen. Könnte da auch ein Teil des Impulses verloren gehen?
Bin bislang leider nicht zum Üben gekommen.


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Könnte da auch ein Teil des Impulses verloren gehen?
> Bin bislang leider nicht zum Üben gekommen.


Kann gut sein das da was verloren geht. Man sieht wie du dich im ersten Teil der Bewegung einfach nur "um das Tretlager drehst", so kann natürlich gar keine Spannung/Impuls  auf das Rad übertragen werden. Außerdem bringt das bestimmt ungleichgewicht in die Sache solltest du den Manual nach dem Start halten wollen.


----------



## Black-Under (15. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nun noch ein paar mal geübt. Aber ein Erfolg will sich nicht einstellen, ich habe einfach Probleme die beiden Bewegungsabläufe ausreichend dynamisch hintereinander auszuführen.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. Mai 2019)

Da ichdas auch vor Kurzem geübt habe und auch ewig das Vorderrad nicht hochbekommen habe hier alles was mir aufgefallen ist (auch wenn manches schon gesagt wurde):
1. Du bist verkrampft und traust Dich deswegen nicht komplett Dich nach hinten zu werfen - strecke Dich mal ganz langsam nach hinten durch, dann merkst Du wie weit Du eigentlich kommen könntest
2. Du bewegst Deinen Hintern zwar hinter den Sattel, aber Du krümmst dabei den Rücken; versuch den Rücken senkrecht angespannt zu halten und nicht den Oberkörper zum Lenker zu beugen
3. die Fersen zum Boden drehen, so dass Du Dich richtig gegen die Pedale abdrücken kannst

Wie immer - langsam anfangen und auf die richtige Technik achten, dann klappt das auch relativ schnell. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## bad_fox (15. Mai 2019)

Dein Fehler ist in jedem Manual Video beschrieben.


----------



## xyzHero (17. Mai 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ich habe nun noch ein paar mal geübt. Aber ein Erfolg will sich nicht einstellen, ich habe einfach Probleme die beiden Bewegungsabläufe ausreichend dynamisch hintereinander auszuführen.



Wie gesagt, dadurch dass du die Hüfte bei gestreckten Armen nach hinten bewegst kommt das Vorderrad ein bisschen hoch. Diese Bewegung musst durch Strecken der Beine unterstützen. Dadurch schiebst du das Rad unter dir nach vorne und das Vorderrad kommt höher. Gleichzeitig verlagert sich dadurch dein Schwerpunkt hinter die Hinterachse was wederum die Vorraussetzung ist, den Manual zu halten.


----------



## fkopp (20. Mai 2019)

Es wurden ja schon viele gute Tips hier gegeben, einen davon hatte ich auch nicht auf dem Schirm und gestern erfolgreich umgesetzt: 


FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir fehlt der Impuls nach unten, du gehst einfach direkt nach hinten.


Bei mir ist mir dabei etwas aufgefallen, was ich auch in deinem Video zu sehen glaube: Ich hab immer auf das Vorderrad geschielt und irgendwie hat das die ganze Sache instabil gemacht. Stattdessen habe ich gestern trainiert, 10-20 Meter voraus in die Fahrtrichtung zu schauen. Beides zusammen - die Blickführung und das bewusste Verlagern nach hinten-UNTEN - haben gestern einen ordentlichen Schub gebracht und ich habe mehrmals um die 3 Meter Manual geschafft.


----------

